# White gold vs Yellow Gold price difference?



## ElennaRoma

Can anyone tell me the difference? I have two rings that I would like to sell to one of those "we buy gold" shops, and both rings weigh exactly .3 oz each. Just wondering if the yellow is more or less valuable than the white. They both say 14K.


----------



## DavyJones

They both weigh the same but the difference is what they are mixed with. Usually yellog gold is mixed with pure gold and zinc and copper, while white gold is mixed with silver adn palladium. White gold is usually more expensive if it has titanium and/or platinum mixed in with it. People tend to perfer white gold to go with skin tones as well as it matches a diamond better. White gold is usually scratch proof depending on which alloys/metals are mixed with it.


----------



## Wizturd

DavyJones said:


> They both weigh the same but the difference is what they are mixed with. Usually yellog gold is mixed with pure gold and zinc and copper, while white gold is mixed with silver adn palladium. White gold is usually more expensive if it has titanium and/or platinum mixed in with it. People tend to perfer white gold to go with skin tones as well as it matches a diamond better. White gold is usually scratch proof depending on which alloys/metals are mixed with it.


Ok, now I have really learned something. Thank you!


----------



## ChickenLittle

Wizturd said:


> DavyJones said:
> 
> 
> 
> They both weigh the same but the difference is what they are mixed with. Usually yellog gold is mixed with pure gold and zinc and copper, while white gold is mixed with silver adn palladium. White gold is usually more expensive if it has titanium and/or platinum mixed in with it. People tend to perfer white gold to go with skin tones as well as it matches a diamond better. White gold is usually scratch proof depending on which alloys/metals are mixed with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I have really learned something. Thank you!
Click to expand...

I second that. Very informative.


----------



## ElennaRoma

Thank you all for your responses. I went to a different shop and they gave me $65 for both rings.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers

white gold is mainly palatium (low grade platnium) with alittle real gold in it, it is about the 1/3 the price or less but they sell it for the same price of real gold


----------



## bruceg

Good to know, Thanks


----------



## Devon

Seriously?! Only $65 for both?! You said they each weighed .3 oz for a total of .6 oz which is about 17 grams, at 14k you should have been able to get WAY MORE, unless you actually meant they weighed .3 grams each but if that were the case you would have gotten less. So if you had 17 grams of 14K gold and gold is selling for about $1330 per oz the price of 17 grams (11 in pennyweight) scrap gold would be about $425.00. You would get less than that since they have to make some money too, I would have asked for about $375 for both rings, I wouldn't go lower than $350 because he will wait till gold is back up and sell it for even more. If it was truly .3 oz each or .6oz total it is 17 grams or 11 grams in pennyweight and worth over $300 at 14k. They ripped you off, next time weigh it yourself and use an online gold scrap calc. I use this one:
Scrap Gold Value With Live Gold Price - GoldCalc.com 
It would have been simple to go in and know how much your rings were worth in scrap metal alone. Sry you only got $65 bucks for both, I would have given you at least $100, lol kidding you should have gotten over $300


----------



## jimb1972

I thought white gold was just gold plated with Rhodium, any jewelers on here that know for sure?


----------



## tango

White gold is like white chocolate, not really real


----------



## Andygold1

its not pure gold devon lol


----------



## StarPD45

I realize it's too late for the OP, but the last place you should go is one of those "we buy gold" shops.
Check out a local jeweler. They would know the true worth, Even if it cost a few bucks for an appraisal.


----------

